# 25 ton Hydraulic press project



## John Conroy (Jan 10, 2019)

I am planning to retire in June of this year and I will not longer have access to a hydraulic press after that. I am putting together the necessary materials to build one similar to one we have at work that looks like this.





I have already got a 25 ton cylinder like this





I have a source for a 10000 psi hand operated pump like this for $180





I'm hoping that someone here may have some steel that is suitable for the frame cross members. I'm looking for something similar to the 8" by 2.5" C channel with about 1/4" web thickness. Ideally I need 4 pieces around 3 feet long. I may also go with 2" by 6" rectangular tubing with 1/4" wall thickness. I have a source for this material but would need to buy a 20 foot length ($150).

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-in...KQiTrcevxMsLbLa9u8AOhG_O_VrLPOZTB7ZEe7IOfFosI

So If anyone has some steel that may be suitable please let me know and maybe we can make a deal and I could pick it up at the Modern Tool meet up this Saturday.

Cheers,


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 10, 2019)

I have one very similar to the one you are building, I bought it from Princess about 15 years ago.  It lives outside in the weather, but still works very well.

One upgrade that you might consider is that the table supports be made out of 1/2" X 8" bar stock.  The U shaped channel as shown in the diagram is a little too bendy for a 25 ton cylinder.  You don't need to ask how I know!  That is an upgrade I am going to implement when I get around to it.  I bought 1/2" X 6". but have now reconsidered.  

What width are you building?  Mine is 24", which has worked well for me:  I wouldn't go less than 18" in my experience...


----------



## Tom O (Jan 10, 2019)

There was a used 50 ton one at kms for 600 bucks I believe I don’t see it there now but there is a chance of them moving it into the warehouse, maybe give them a call.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 10, 2019)

Im curious what do you fellows use a big press for?  I know they are handy for straightening bent pieces and bending straight pieces (and pushing in/out bushings) but is there something else you're doing with them that a good arbor press wouldn't do?  Seems like a big pieces of equipment that wouldn't be used very often around my place.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 10, 2019)

Rebuild a 1982 RM125 dirt bike...  you'll be lining up to buy one!  I used my 20Ton press many times on various bearings (wheels etc.) during my rebuild.

I used my 20ton press for doing u-joints, reclaiming metal (pressing bearings OFF steel etc.).  I had to go to a machine shop a few times @ 30-100 bucks a go to get stuff done before.

I have  a 50ton pneumatic jack sitting, waiting until I have time to build an even bigger one.  

Regardless of the size, I highly recommend a 'grate' or 'cage' in front.  Can't count the number of times I've launched pieces around the shop (even with the utmost caution).


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 10, 2019)

Force required to press the 5th gear from the output shaft on a Getrag manual transaxle= 18+ tons.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 10, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> Force required to press the 5th gear from the output shaft on a Getrag manual transaxle= 18+ tons.


Oh.  I guess I haven't done one of those before.  
I look forward to seeing pictures of your build.  I really like your great picture albums John.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 10, 2019)

DPittman, I'm going to get a SWAG bendy die for doing box bends with it.  I don't bend often enought for another machine, but need to bend once in a blue moon.  the 20 tons is needed if you go thick at all...

Up to now, pressing bearings, removing bearings is all I've ever done with it.  (20 or so sets, so it's paid for itself)


----------



## DPittman (Jan 10, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> DPittman, I'm going to get a SWAG bendy die for doing box bends with it.  I don't bend often enought for another machine, but need to bend once in a blue moon.  the 20 tons is needed if you go thick at all...
> 
> Up to now, pressing bearings, removing bearings is all I've ever done with it.  (20 or so sets, so it's paid for itself)


Yes there's a lot of swag stuff that would be nice to have if a person had a press!  Hmnnn....i just don't have room!!!!  I gotta go think about something else now!!


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 10, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> What width are you building?  Mine is 24", which has worked well for me:  I wouldn't go less than 18" in my experience...



I'm planning on going 36" wide. You're probably right about the crossmembers. I was looking at a 30 ton press at PA and it only has 6" channel crossmembers. Some of the ones you see seem very under built. I'm  going to price the steel at General Steel here and see what it will cost.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 10, 2019)

DPittman said:


> Oh.  I guess I haven't done one of those before.
> I look forward to seeing pictures of your build.  I really like your great picture albums John.


Thanks for the encouragement. I'll  post pics of the build. It might be a while until i get all the material together.

I haven't  done a Getrag in years but you never know when you will need big pressure and it's better to have more than enough. It can be very scary using a press that is maxed out to do the job.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 10, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I'll  post pics of the build. It might be a while until i get all the material together.
> 
> I haven't  done a Getrag in years but you never know when you will need big pressure and it's better to have more than enough. It can be very scary using a press that is maxed out to do the job.


I HATE that moment when you keep pulling the jack handle and kind of waiting to flinch. 

You pretty sure it’s going to go...

But you pull that handle so slowly waiting to find out 

Gives me the willies


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah a friend of mine was pressing off a siezed pinion bearing for someone and it required so much pressure that the part shot out of the press and hit his freshly painted classic Jaguar. A few choice words were used.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 11, 2019)

Just a heads up John. When deciding on how wide you are going to build it consider if you will even want to add a press brake kit such as http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-Press-Brake-Kits_c_53.html . You'll need to account for its clearance if you do.

I built a devoted press brake similar to your design and used the original SWAG kit. Works great. 

P.S. Don't buy cheap cast press plates: they can shatter. Just get some 1" plate 4" wide stock and cut it yourself.

Best of luck.


----------

